# Hughes & Kettner Tube 50/100....thoughts?



## IBZ Addict (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Anyone have any thoughts on the H&K Tube 50 Combo or the Tube 100 Head? I have the possibility of adding either/or to my amp collection. I remember trying the combo out a ways back, but it was out of my price range being that I was a poor college kid back then, haha. I remember loving it being that it had the equivalent of 4 channels (gain stages), a built in redbox, midi switching capabilities and was very flexible for the time, but was looking for opinions from others that have had experiences with them over the years. Thanks.

-Eric


----------



## Jerich (Jun 10, 2006)

how can you go wrong with H&K....it is hard to understand them on tech support...but the amps have a flare of thier own..I have been using a H&K Switchblade for a few months now and love it along side my Guytron Gt-100...before that was Engl Powerball...those littler H&K's sound great at low volume but KTANK them out they loose definition...good luck i hope u get it.......


----------



## IBZ Addict (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I just picked them both up...The Tube 50 for smaller cover band gigs and the Tube 100 for the larger venued original band gigs. I saw what you meant about the smaller losing definition at the higher volumes and I didn't really want to lug a head and cabinet to the bar gigs as space on "stage" would be at a premium already, so I bought them both. My friend had them so I got them for a great deal. These even had the midi modules installed that normally have to be bought after the fact.

The versatility of these amps is great. Not a super hi-gain amp, but suits my playing greatly as I would roll off of some of the gain on my other amps anyway. The clean tones and moderate gain channels are truly amazing. One thing that got me about these amps is the clarity. Every note of a chord comes out perfectly in sort of a "nuno-esque" manner (for lack of a better description, haha) even with the gain all of the way up. I recommend them highly for anyone looking for something different. Makes me want to go and check out the switchblade now. Being that they came out 10 years after the Tube series, the technology must be amazing.


----------



## daos_27 (Jul 21, 2009)

Jerich said:


> how can you go wrong with H&K....it is hard to understand them on tech support...but the amps have a flare of thier own..I have been using a H&K Switchblade for a few months now and love it along side my Guytron Gt-100...before that was Engl Powerball...those littler H&K's sound great at low volume but KTANK them out they loose definition...good luck i hope u get it.......


 
Are you saying that you prefer the Switchblade over the ENGL powerball...?? That seems very strange, considering the switchblade does not have tubes therefore is not a real amp and it would not have the balls or bone crushing tone you can get from tube amps especially ENGL. 

If you had said the H&K Warp X or the Triamp i may believe it... Anyway im yet to try a H&K switchblade and just thought it sounded strane im not paying out on you... 

Each to their own, but i would not as many others would not choose any solid state or digital amp over an ENGL for high gain bone crushing metal... I have the line 6 vetta which is a great amp but since i have been using ENGL my Vetta has been banished to the cupboard maybe for good at this rate... Cheers~


----------



## Senensis (Jul 21, 2009)

daos_27 said:


> That seems very strange, considering the switchblade does not have tubes therefore is not a real amp and it would not have the balls or bone crushing tone you can get from tube amps especially ENGL.



The switchblade has tubes, it's just that you can store the settings so it "looks" like a modeling amp with only one set of knobs even if it has several channels. And it sounds good.

I used to own a HK Trilogy, which was presented by some people as an updated version of a Tube 100. No idea if this is true, but the Trilogy sounded great and was loaded with useful stuff (midi, parralel/serial effect loops...).


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 23, 2009)

daos_27 said:


> Are you saying that you prefer the Switchblade over the ENGL powerball...?? That seems very strange, considering the switchblade does not have tubes therefore is not a real amp and it would not have the balls or bone crushing tone you can get from tube amps especially ENGL.



Not a "real amp"??? And is an electric car not a "real car"??? Seriously, the "tube is ALWAYS better" crap is so old. It's not like all SS amps are L6 Spiders


----------

